

140,000 Monitors Sold for 15 Dollars, When Dell Epic Fails - Technophilis
http://gadgets.softpedia.com/news/140-000-Monitors-Sold-for-15-Dollars-When-Dell-Epic-Fails-3600-01.html

======
SwellJoe
I don't understand...Who wants a 19" monitor, at _any_ price, these days? I
got rid of a quite high end 19" monitor just a few months ago in a lot of
computer junk I sold in Craigslist for $50 (and the monitor was nowhere near
the most valuable item in the lot). It was just taking up space.

~~~
Technophilis
This actually reminds me of people buying stuff, they eventually don't even
need, only because it is on sale.

